# machined metal [email protected] switch



## mr.lumen (May 28, 2012)

does anyone think they could machine me a metal switch to replace the stock [email protected] switch? i dont think it would be to difficult to do and im surprised no one is doing them already. well at least no one i can find. it would be greatly appreciated. i need it metal so i can get it gold plated. if it makes the light no waterproof its no big deal because its mostly a shelf queen and will not but taken out in the rain. thanks guys!


----------



## Outback Joe (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you post what you need in a simple drawing? Do you want a rocker or push button style? Sorry for the dumb question but maybe I can help once I know what you are looking for. 

Regards
Joe C.


----------



## mr.lumen (Jun 17, 2012)

yea ill draw a picture asap. it would be a push button i think like a disk with a center post going down so that it could be glued to the existing mag switch.


----------

